# What do people think of covers?



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,
We've a lot of large trees round the house & the MH constantly has a sticky messy roof which leads to the dreaded black streaks. The neighbours now think I've got some sort of OCD 'cos I'm out with the pressure washer so often. :roll: 
What do people think of MH covers? seems like £100 well spent to me, but is there a downside or something I've not thought of?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi,
We used a non scratch cover on our last caravan.
After one winter in use i gave it away. The recipient only used it for one winter too.

It rubbed the paint off all four corners of the roof.

Dave p


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Kelcat! How are you?

Covers for caravans/motorhomes? Hmm... my first response is DON'T DO IT!

From what I've read over many years, the problem comes from the movement of the cover during breezy/windy conditions. The non-stop rubbing of the material against the roof and sides might take the finish off the surface. ANY material will have an abrasive quality.

Further, again from what I've read, unless it's breathable, there are issues with damp and mildew. Yes, I know there are solutions to such issues but...

Another point, perhaps your neighbours are not so worried about you having OCD or ADD or anything else but more worried about you using a power washer on a motorhome with seals all over the place to keep water out. Pressure washers have been known to remove the sealant and/or force water INTO areas from which there's no escape. ROT!!

Do you have an option for a car-port type structure which will keep the motorhome cleaner?

Well said Dave p!!! One minute sooner! :wink:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*roof cover*

I was thinking of a cover but came to the same conclusions, I think a carport of some description has to be the answer.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-55470-.html

I asked similar question last year.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

yes money well spent. dennis


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Why do people think that using a pressure washer causes problems, do they think we use it on full spray and have they used one themselves. I have used our Karcher for 12 years and using it sensible have never had leaks etc.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

One of the best £100 quid I spent. Keeps the M/h like new. Mine is breathable and I have'nt eperienced any midew at all, don't know where the stories come from.

Graham


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Teal!

You said: _*Why do people think that using a pressure washer causes problems?*_

It wasn't people, it was I who said it. :wink:

You said: _*do they think we use it on full spray and have they used one themselves.*_ :roll:

YES to all questions! I do think some people use a pressure washer on FULL NARROW spray. YES, I have seen them! YES, I have used one myself. YES, I have seen people taking paint off their cars with them also. :roll: :wink:

I would rather fill in a metaphorical hole before falling into it! I was advocating great care when using a pressure washer on motorhomes! :wink:


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Kelcat said:


> Hi,
> We've a lot of large trees round the house & the MH constantly has a sticky messy roof which leads to the dreaded black streaks. The neighbours now think I've got some sort of OCD 'cos I'm out with the pressure washer so often. :roll:
> What do people think of MH covers? seems like £100 well spent to me, but is there a downside or something I've not thought of?


If you're going to buy a cover you should buy a proper, fitted cover rather than a cheapo 'fits where it touches' one. I've got a PROTEC cover and it hasn't scratched my van - I live in a very exposed and windy part of the world on the Yorkshire moors - and it's breathable so no problem with mould or condensation or algae or anything. It simply does what it says on the tin. Not the cheapest but in my books, the best. Usual disclaimers - I have nothing to do with the company - just a satisfied customer


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Kelcat said:


> Hi,
> We've a lot of large trees round the house & the MH constantly has a sticky messy roof which leads to the dreaded black streaks. The neighbours now think I've got some sort of OCD 'cos I'm out with the pressure washer so often. :roll:
> What do people think of MH covers? seems like £100 well spent to me, but is there a downside or something I've not thought of?


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

*covers*

I would rather fit my cover every time and keep the sun and rain off the van than worry about minor abrasions which are easily polished off. I've used mine for 6 months with no problems and on my caravan for 4 + years with no problems. I can park mine in my carport but I don't consider £5,000 well spent just for that! :lol:


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I use a breathable one. Usually only in autumn to prevent the leaves on the maple tree behind the van's parking spot forming a black, nasty, staing, decaying mess on the top.

It's impossible to keep the top clear while the leaves continue to fall. The corners haven't shown any signs of scuffing so far. Cheaper cover from Riversway Leisure at Preston and not a Protec.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Well some varied answers - but thats MHF :wink: 
I'll investigate the Protec covers - was thinking of a briethable Riversway type before.
I live in officially the windiest place in the world (source - all visitors to our house), about level with Shap Fell - so the car port idea is a non starter.
The mess the trees make is incredible - & it's then enhanced by the fact that we & everyone local have wood fires - so the smoke & ash sticks to the sap.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I got mine from Here. Pretty good service and have been very pleased with the cover. Easy to put on I fan fold the cover at the front of M/h, throw a strap over the roof and get on a ladder and slide over. Tighten up straps. Done it for two seasons, no damp or scratches. I got a quote from Protec, it did make me go a little light headed!

Graham


----------

